# lost my bride



## boom3r

after 4 months of marriage , she past away beside me oct. 31, 2008. I miss loving her, witch is a problem trying to date again, some say i havent healed. shes been gone 2 yrs. but i think of her every day. thats not good is it. I dont fill anything any more. can I ever fill what love fills like again?


----------



## Pandakiss

i am so sorry for your loss. it takes time, people are different. are you going out and meeting people? or are you just sitting in the house stareing at pics?

your wife wouldnt want you to be alone for the rest of your life. heal your self, start slow. just find someone in the outside world, be open to just saying a few words to a stranger in line.

in time you will want to love and be loved. it will be tough and scarry, but dont back down from it.

maybe try singles nite, just to get your feet wet in a non pressure situation. or speed dating.

yes love will come back to you. i know it hurts, and again im sorry you've had to go through this. it is ok to think about her, within time you will remember the good times with a smile.

maybe set aside one day a year when you can remember and greive. just know it does hurt a little less. tomorrow will be better, next week will be better.

if you allow your self to get caught up in the moment, and continue to stay locked away, it will always be october 31, 2008.

stay possitive. you are doing the right thing by dating and finding love again. i hope this is helpful, and not mean spirited. 

i wish you all the best.


----------



## chefmaster

boom3r said:


> after 4 months of marriage , she past away beside me oct. 31, 2008. I miss loving her, witch is a problem trying to date again, some say i havent healed. shes been gone 2 yrs. but i think of her every day. thats not good is it. I dont fill anything any more. can I ever fill what love fills like again?


Yes but it's gonna feel different than the love you had with her. Looking for the exact same feeling of love you had with your wife will cause problems in your dating, you have to be open to new feelings of love towards someone else.


----------



## unbelievable

I can't even imagine. I'm terribly sorry for your loss and pain. I do envy you a bit for having such a loving marriage, even if only briefly. You likely will never forget her and probably shouldn't. The greatest wounds naturally take the longest to heal but it will heal and when you're ready, God will have someone very special to receive the abundance of love you were accustomed to giving. She won't replace your wife but will become dear to you in her own right. Brief or long, love is a blessing and it sounds like you were blessed, indeed.


----------

